# Bass trap question (non-superchunk void fill?)



## NoDestiny (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey gang,

I think this is my first post... too many forums, can't remember 

Anywho, getting close to putting together all my acoustic treatment (just ordered all today) and was planning to put 2" thick Roxul 60 in 2' x 8' panels in the front corners of my theater (though, this question is more general than just my setup). I realize superchunks are far better, 6" or even 4" thickness would be better, but having to order the rigid sheets online seems to lighten the wallet rather quickly.

Thinking of ways to make a more efficient design using local resources, I was considering filling the void behind the bass traps with some spare bats or blow-in insulation (possibly "stuffing" it down once blown it). I realize the effects are going to be minimal in comparison to a super chunk, but at 2", I was thinking every little bit should help. Any thoughts on that?

Also, on the same subject, I had another idea. Since the rigid fiberglass is much more dense than "the pink stuff", it obviously isn't going to breath as easily, so I thought, why not put the fluffy stuff first, then the rigid along the walls behind it?

I threw together some AWESOME MSPaint diagrams to put down my point 

Any experienced or knowledgeable answers would be extremely appreciated!
(sorry if I double post, my proxy filter sometimes does glitchy things, had to re-submit)


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

What you can do is use the fluffy stuff to fill the cavity behind the 2" to help extend how deep it will reach.

Bryan


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I did the same with my rear traps and used the Gold batt insulation to fill in the space..
I did notice a slight improvement..


----------

